# Amplificados portable alimentado con 3 V



## chris 2.0 (Mar 16, 2008)

pues lo que quiero hacer o lo que intento es hacer una amplificador no de mucha potencia y bastante pequeno, como los de las radios portables, desarme una radio y le saque un aplificador un TDA2822 que se puede alimentar desde 1.8V hasta 15Vmax pues arme este circuito estereo pero el audio me sale con mucho ruido demasiado, se podria decir que solo amplifica ruido  y cada vez que le conecto mi MP3 sale un ruido como un pitio de una frecuencia baja algo molesto eso es cuando lo alimento con 3V pero cuando le meto 8-9 V me sale el audio mejor pero se calienta el intregrado ademas le quiero alimentar con 2 baterias de 1.5 V, tambien por falta de dispositivos* no le puse las resistencias de 4.7ohm sera que afecta algo???*,pues que me recomiendan hacer otro circuito o hacerlo con transistores que podre hacer o como lo puedo solucionar.


----------



## Tomasito (Mar 17, 2008)

Ponele las resistencias de 4.7 Ohm  

Y por lo demás, fijate que las soldaduras estén bien echas, que los capacitores estén en buen estado y que la fuente de alimentación funcione bien.

Salu2!


----------



## Pablo16 (Mar 17, 2008)

Hola.

Alguien ya armó ese amplificador y funciona. Buscalo como ''mini amplificador par i-pod'' así que como dice Drix, ponle las resistencias y revisa bien todo.

Saludos


----------



## chris 2.0 (Mar 18, 2008)

pues voy a revisar y le voy a poner las resistencias, tambien quiero preguntar algo en el esquema del circuito sale que el integrado esta hecho con amplificador operacionales? digo ese es el simbolo de un amp. op, entonces puedo hacer este circuito con 2 operacionales y tambien segun la teoria de los amplificador operacionales dice que no pueden amplificar mas que su alimentacion digo le estoy metiendo 3 V no es mucho si la señal supera los 3V se corta, sera por eso que mi amplificador tiene mucho ruido?, otra cosa que quiero agregar esque *mi integrado tiene 8 terminales no 16 hay un tda de 16 terminales, pero el mio es de 8.*


----------

